# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Ça Te Tente ?

## cassidain

Moi, oui

L'Esprit de J-CD

Nous démarrons aujourd'hui la formule d'été à 65  😋😋😋😋😋😋

Foie Gras mi-cuit, matin mangue au poivre vert
ou Nems de canard, salade de choux sauce Kimshee
ou Nori de Thon jaune, émulsion jalapenos
ou Raviole de Couteaux, espuma de topinambour

------------------------------------------------------------

St Jacques " Rossini"
ou Filet de sole, bouillon de sole & miso, sobba noodles
ou Pavé de Thon jaune, pressé de légumes, chorizo Bellota
ou Pavé de veau fermier, tarte tomates confites aux olives noires

-------------------------------------------------------------

Entremet Chocolat Cara Crakine
ou Tarte aux Fruits Rouges façon L'esprit
ou Demi Sphère meringue, Pina Colada
ou Assortiment de Sorbets maison

----------


## elgreaux

absolutement!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

et la tante? on en fait quoi???

----------


## cassidain

un jeu de mots ?

----------


## pascaleschmidt

> un jeu de mots ?



ben oui.... la tante qui tente vit dans la tente ou est-ce l'attente....

----------


## elgreaux

la tante vas au restaurant avec l'oncle...

----------


## pascaleschmidt

> la tante vas au restaurant avec l'oncle...



rigolo Ellen... et après ils vont dans la tente?

----------


## elgreaux

> rigolo Ellen... et après ils vont dans la tente?



oui si ça les tentent....

----------

